# Delivered Postmates to JUSTIN BIEBER



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

i delivered postmates to JB, thats what it says on the APP too as his name, it was during the all star weekend in los angeles, he was staying at the montage hotel in beverly hills , i got him something from Cafe GRATITUDE.
I didnt post about it that day cuz i have to wait a couple days to see if he tipped me, guess what, he did but only $3, i thought he will see me young and stuff he may try to help me out but i guess he doesnt care, or maybe because i wasnt acting like those fan girls haha, i see famous people all the time in LA, i even delivered to JAY Z etc , i dont really care, they are just like me except they made it lol
he is staying at the montage hotel with a blue lambo and G wagon, i pulled up to him with a BIke lol he was laughing about it, then only tip me $3 come on its messed up hahah


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Its not nice to mention customers by name.


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Its not nice to mention customers by name.


It's also not nice to only tip your service guy $3 dollars for food delivery when you're a millionaire.

Personally, when I go to a restaurant or order out I always tip at least $10 bucks (or 20% at restaurants) and I don't even make a six figure income. That's called being a good person where I come from. I come from Texas though, California is filled with a bunch of cheap ass


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

LAboy said:


> i delivered postmates to JB, thats what it says on the APP too as his name, it was during the all star weekend in los angeles, he was staying at the montage hotel in beverly hills , i got him something from Cafe GRATITUDE.
> I didnt post about it that day cuz i have to wait a couple days to see if he tipped me, guess what, he did but only $3, i thought he will see me young and stuff he may try to help me out but i guess he doesnt care, or maybe because i wasnt acting like those fan girls haha, i see famous people all the time in LA, i even delivered to JAY Z etc , i dont really care, they are just like me except they made it lol
> he is staying at the montage hotel with a blue lambo and G wagon, i pulled up to him with a BIke lol he was laughing about it, then only tip me $3 come on its messed up hahah


If Jay-Z only tipped you $3.00 if this is "true" then smh. I know a waitress who he tipped well to keep ice and tipped more than their meal. And this is the first time I heard him tip poorly. And also Postmates terms of service is to keep who you deliver to confidential, especially celebrities that use the app.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Guess that means now you'll stop buying his music?


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Guess that means now you'll stop buying his music?


Wtf i never buy anyones music lol


----------

